# how long before your wedding did you book the venue?



## lynne192

hey all working when everyone booked their venue?

we're getting married 16th oct 2012 and wondering how far in advance should book reg office and venue hall.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

depends where you want and waiting lists? xx


----------



## booflebump

We booked as soon as we were engaged. Venues are taking bookings for 2012 now, so you should start looking asap to make sure you get the venue you want on the date you want x


----------



## lynne192

was thinking about asking for a tour of the place and see how we feel?


----------



## booflebump

Yeah, you should always visit the venue and ask lots of questions to make sure they provide everything you need. There are good lists on Confetti and Hitched of questions to ask x


----------



## tmr1234

We booked ares last month so 11months befor. Allways go look around befor you book as pics could of been took when the place looked its best and could of gone down hill


----------



## aly888

My sister had to wait three years before she could get into her venue. They were all booked up!!


----------



## lynne192

oh my, our wedding is on a tuesday sooo i think that might be in our favour.... hoping anyways going to try and phone the reg office and see what they charge to marry us, i thought would be about £300 but some people saying more like £30-£40?


----------



## missy123

we booked ours a year and a half before :thumbup:


----------



## lynne192

okay thanks will see what thier list is like maybe


----------



## Missy89

lynne192 said:


> oh my, our wedding is on a tuesday sooo i think that might be in our favour.... hoping anyways going to try and phone the reg office and see what they charge to marry us, i thought would be about £300 but some people saying more like £30-£40?

Yeah most reg offices just charge the fee of getting married which is about that, if you go on your local council website it will tell you how much, some places will charge a little bit more for different rooms so its best checking but I checked a few different reg offices and even for the biggest room it came no where near a £100 :)


----------



## chelseaharvey

We are getting married 9th June 2012 & we booked & paid the deposit for the venue yesterday

Places seem to get booked well in advance & if you have a spercific date you want to get married best to book it when you can so you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## lynne192

yeah think might do so asap too hoping though because its a week day that it would be so popular. what is the latest you can marry in a reg office does anyone know?


----------



## honeybee2

we booked ours about 1 yr and 5 months before hand. x


----------



## honeybee2

you have to inform the registrar no more than a year in advance, so you have a while to go yet unfortunately. And its either 4 or 6pm is the latest cant remember which??


----------



## lynne192

was worried they might be booked up for 2012.... but gonna phone and see what they say :D


----------



## honeybee2

a registry office wont be booked up that far in advance as you can only book them no earlier than a year, so they'll have no bookings yet. Esp if its on a weekday!!! x


----------



## xxleannexx

weve had our venue booked for 25th aug 2012 for quite a while now, meant we got the date we wanted etc, we looked round and fell in love so booked it straight away. we had looked round a couple tho which i would recomend, as soon as you are sure its the right place i would get it booked :D good luck xx


----------



## lynne192

very true thanks for will see about booking and putting deposit on it might even see if can haggle with them because its a weekday


----------



## honeybee2

you wont be able to haggle a registry office!!!!! Its a govermental run building. You might be able to haggle your reception hall though!!


----------



## pinkmummy

Its cheaper to have weddings during the week in venues and in registry offices. If we were to get married during the week in the registry office it would be £100 but coz we are getting married on a Saturday and not in the registry office its costing us £330!

As for the original question LOL We booked ours a year in advance as that was when we decided we were getting married. But when we did there was only 1 date left in September an luckily it was the one we wanted!!


----------



## lynne192

i know can't haggle reg office but can venue for reception.


----------



## honeybee2

ye- good luck with it, did you ring them- whats the score?


----------



## lynne192

long story but my family refuse to come to tuesday wedding.... so back to drawing board.... thinking 17th march 2012 now its also my birthday :D


----------



## honeybee2

they refuse? hello!!!! its about you and your partner- not them!!!

sorry, that sounded rude, but i had the impression that it didnt matter when it was- but who it was for and what it stood for!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## polo_princess

Arrrgh, some people can be a bit of a nightmare about weekday weddings becase of them taking time off of work :( Hope you get on better with the other dates

We booked ours 12 months in advance, both for ceremony and reception :)


----------



## lynne192

cause its a week day almost none of them can get time off of work so.


----------



## pinkmummy

That was our problem also. There are 3 teachers in our family and they wouldn't have been able to take the time off unless it was actually in the holidays. 

Tbh I wouldn't take a days holiday off for a wedding...but then again I've never been in that situation so I wouldn't know. X


----------



## honeybee2

our wedding is on a friday- and there will be killings if no one turned up. I can respect teachers for not being able to- but there is no excuse for others really, they have the time to give notice.


----------



## lynne192

yeah know what you mean.


----------

